# brand new salt water setup!!!



## trdtaco401 (Sep 19, 2011)

hello all

i just finished my small salt water set up.. this is my first round.. will be a fish only no coral tank.. as of now i have a maxi jet 400 ph and a aqua clear 30 hob with only a sponge insert.. about 20 pounds of "live sand" from a tank at the lfs and 25 pounds of "live rock".. water is ready to go and just added my first 2 o clowns.. this tank i a gift for my gf and she loves it!!! pictures coming soon..

let me know what you think..


----------



## trdtaco401 (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

Join Reef Central. Great website and forum for SW. You should have forgone the fish until the tank had cycled.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

With him getting live sand and live rock all the BIO is there no need to cycle the tank.


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

Reef central is the place to go. Loads on info on how to start a FOWLR tank. FOWLR ( fish only with live rock).


----------

